# Z4Mmmmmmmm



## gidge2010 (Jan 8, 2006)

Since selling the TT, I seem to have been bitten by the M Division bug  , briefly had an E46 M3 for the past 3 months but have just picked up my new Z4M yesterday afternoon 

Only had the chance for a quick blast yesterday and again this morning ... no regrets, and 100% happy with the move from the M3 ( and TT  )

Here are some pics, and its already dirty ......























































from 38 up to 208 miles and counting ..... will try my utmost to behave (within reason) during the run in comeon

.... and those that know of Gareth/Bespoke ..... highly recommended  , professional straightforward service. Thanks Gareth.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very nice 8)

Is that the 3rd Z4M on here now??


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Very nice indeed 8)

James


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice car bud.....I like 'em 8)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Really getting to like these now, much better looking than the convertible, could be tempted next year.

Needs CSL rims though :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Did you come to North Norfolk to pick that up?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

gidge2010 said:


> .... and those that know of Gareth/Bespoke ..... highly recommended  , professional straightforward service. Thanks Gareth.


Looks great....

Be interested how the dynamics compare to the E46 M3 when you've had a bit more time.

Agree with you about Gareth, very good service.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Yummm! 8)

Another thumbs up here too for Gareth!


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks great from the outside but I can't stand the interior. I think it lets the car down.

Saying that if I had the money though :wink:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Fantastic car.
Can anyone explain why the residuals are so pony and why BMW have'nt sold bucket loads of them??
Got to be one of the years most underrated cars.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

paulie1 said:


> Can anyone explain why the residuals are so pony and why BMW have'nt sold bucket loads of them??


you answered your own question. It's vastly overpriced 'new' (even with the massive discounts available), simple as that.


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

How do you find the Z4m from the M3?
I currently have an E46 M3 and am looking for something new. Im starting to like the Z4, wouldnt mind getting an owners opinion.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Other than being vastly overpriced they are not easy to drive: You need some commitment to enjoy the car.

I test drove the 3.0si Coupe and the M Coupe before deciding to go for the M and they are completely different beasts handling wise. Whereas the 3.0si is smooth and easy to control, the M is as Richard Hammond says, a beast. To get most out of the car you need to turn the electronics off and then you let the back slide, keep the power own, give it some opposite lock and have the guts to trust that it will come back together, but when it does it's immensely rewarding. Jumping from my MK2 TT into an M it was a chalk and cheese, whereas compared to the 3.0si the TT is actually quite similar in the way you throw it at corners.

I'm picking up my M tomorrow morning and can't wait! :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice I also liked the old ZM coupe almost got one before the TT


----------



## gidge2010 (Jan 8, 2006)

jbell said:


> Really getting to like these now, much better looking than the convertible, could be tempted next year.
> 
> Needs CSL rims though :wink:


Yep ... the CSL rims do look GOOD!! ... will use up the rubber on these first though i think


----------



## gidge2010 (Jan 8, 2006)

Widget said:


> Did you come to North Norfolk to pick that up?


Nope, found this one over in Cotswold Cheltenham. Managed to find a dry day to shoot over and pick it up


----------



## gidge2010 (Jan 8, 2006)

tommyt said:


> How do you find the Z4m from the M3?
> I currently have an E46 M3 and am looking for something new. Im starting to like the Z4, wouldnt mind getting an owners opinion.


Try one (a coupe) ... you won't regret it, I'm totally happy having swapped my E46 M3 for it. 
The M3 was obviously nice and rapid, great noise over 4k RPM and upwards, SMG was fun etc.

But the Z4M being lighter/smaller feels just so much more 'chuckable' :twisted:, same engine but more noise (less of the M3's metallic rasp, more growl) and rawness from any RPM 

I've no need to search out a CSL now!


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

gidge2010 said:


> But the Z4M being lighter/smaller feels just so much more 'chuckable' :twisted:, same engine but more noise (less of the M3's metallic rasp, more growl) and rawness from any RPM
> 
> I've no need to search out a CSL now!


I just wonder what it will feel like with lighter wheels and brakes, better tyres and stage 2 remap + exhaust. I think it will be THE driver's tool.


----------



## gidge2010 (Jan 8, 2006)

are you planning on ALL of that??

I'll be getting a set of CSL rims + PS2s soon I'm sure ... I'll see how it goes from there :wink:

Have you sorted out a set of CSL rims yet?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Car looks fantastic - I like them in blue although it's a close call with the black. 8)

The interior looks good to me - don't see what the fuss is about. But then again, I haven't owned an Audi for a few years so perhaps I'm behind in the benchmark stakes.

I've seen a few piccies with the CSL wheels and they do look great - must admit that the standard wheels don't massively do it for me. Are dealers selling these cars with CSL rims? Or is it a definite after market add on?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

gidge2010 said:


> are you planning on ALL of that??
> 
> I'll be getting a set of CSL rims + PS2s soon I'm sure ... I'll see how it goes from there :wink:
> 
> Have you sorted out a set of CSL rims yet?


 :lol: This ///M car is a little project for me: I want to make it the most thrilling track/road car that can take me through Europe on a cruise as well as make my eyes water of excitement in the tracks.

When I drove the car it was standard. Before taking delivery I asked the dealer to install the strut brace in the engine bay and I think it made the turn in really better. It will not follow your steering input as if it is on rails.

Now I will talk to one of the tuners (either Simpson or Thorney Motorsport) and get a set of CSL rims with them. I want to put the CSL on as soon as possible because I want the car to drive better and also because I can then sell the standard rims with nearly new tyres to recover some of the investment. It's a shame, though, because I really like the looks of the standard wheels.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Looks like Hayward and Scott may be worth a visit then for the exhaust 

Looking forward to seeing what you do with the car - should be quite a beast when you've finished with it. I think Simpson do a supercharger conversion for it :twisted:

Cheers

James


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> I think Simpson do a supercharger conversion for it :twisted:


Supercharger??? Would I dare to have more power... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: Maybe in the future...


----------

